# There will be tears!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I found this poor baby sitting in a pedestrianised street at lunch time. One eye is open and normal, the other sealed shut. He has been mistreated and ejected from the nest too soon. He is pathetically thin, the worst I have seen. Poops scanty and bright green. Bare under the wings

I rushed home at lunch time and tubed some International Rehydrating Solution into his crop then left him under a heat lamp till I got home this evening. Then I fed him Kaytee Exact using the syringe and balloon method. His excitement at finding that he was being given food at last brought tears to my eyes. I have tried not to overfeed him this first time and will feed him again in a few hours.

I have given him the Ty Beanie Buddy Quakers the Duck as a "mother figure". He is a bit wary of her but has already nibbled at her beak so I think that he will take to her.

I remember a similar eye condition on this site recently. I will try to find it but if anyone remembers who it was can you remind me?

Any advice on treatment would be appreciated. I will probably have to take him to the vet but as yet she has never come up with a satisfactory diagnosis or treatment! 

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Good side*

This is the healthy eye:


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia,

This poor baby is so lucky to have been found by you....you are right, it is heartbreaking that he went hungry so long. I hope you are able to help him....I have only been able to find a couple of threads dealing with eye problems...hope they help...if I find any more, I will post them....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9156

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8259)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5742)

Cynthia, the pigeon's eye in this thread looks similar to your poor baby's eye.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7530

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Lin. I though that the unopened eye might be a congenital deformity but the photos show that an eye infection would look the same whatever the age of the pigeon so I will risk a visit to the vet if only to get antibiotic eye ointment. . I just wish that she was more experienced. As things are it seems to me that I am paying to have my own diagnosis confirmed and to provide a bit of training...and the fact that I am so ignorant but still seem to know more than the vet is absolutely terrifying!

Either there are a lot of sick pigeons around or something is guiding me in the direction of those that need me, because I don't usually walk to where I found this litle one during my lunch half-hour!  

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Poor little guy! Thank God you found him when you did. Perhaps the eye was pecked and became infected, although I know there are other problems that can cause eye infections. Sounds like the little guy could definitely use some general antibiotics plus antibiotic eye drops. The drops would be good to have on hand if the vet prescribes them. One of my avian vets prescribed antibiotic eye drops to treat hawk wounds on one of our pigeons. She explained the drops are best to use on birds since the liquid doesn't gum up the feathers the way ointment does. I had some left over after the hen was healed and I used the drops several times on babies that got scalped. 

-Cathy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would use a moist cloth to loosen the eye lid. Then hand open it. You may then have to get say puffer eye cold med. But try getting the eye open.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Either there are a lot of sick pigeons around or something is guiding me in the direction of those that need me, because I don't usually walk to where I found this litle one during my lunch half-hour!
> 
> Cynthia


Hi Cynthia,

First let me say what a cutie this baby is...

I can't tell you how much I hope he does well and thank you along with everyone else for being there at the right time. Somehow I believe these sweet creatures know how to find us.

I have to say your story did bring tears to my eyes...on top of this tragic baby's story, it has been a rough couple of days, losing one pij on Sunday and a sweet little sparrow just a few minutes ago. It all feels so sad right now. Thank you again for giving this baby a chance at life and letting him know he is loved and not an outcast.


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

*poor thing but what a cuttie*

poor little thing i hope he does good in your care. GOOD LUCK and thank god you found the poor little guy if you didnt he would have probably died.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What an adorable little fella! I really hope you can figure out what's wrong and get him all better


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Such a little love*

Hi Cynthia,
Is Helen around or available to give her opinion?
One thing is for sure, that little sweetie is in the best of care.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Other then the eye the little guy looks like he's in good shape. I can't even see where there is an opening in the eye. He is adorable!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Cynthia ~ Thanks be to God for guiding you to that sweet baby. I really do believe you were "guided" in his direction.
My husband & I KNOW we were led to the spot where Jesse was discovered. He was on the ground, alone in the dark & freezing. Hours later, it snowed.
I pray that everything goes well for this lucky little pigeon.

Phyll


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,
How's your lil patient doing today? After I saw that precious ball of feather I couldn't get him out of my mind!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Cynthia,
Try warm packing the eye witha tea bag compress, comfortably warm, and really soggy. This will help soften the crusts on the eye, and be soothing. This is what we do to new born babies, along with antibiotic eye ointment, in case of infections. Your new baby is as blessed as you are. This little bird is so lucky to have you as his mama. I have two little pigeons on me as I write to you, Moosie and Moochie. Mooch is trying to add her two cents worth, keeps hopping on to the key board, and Moose is trying to give me an new and attractive hair style. Let us know how that baby is doing.
Daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Chico back from the vet*

Last night John wrote to me and mentioned that the Chico's development seemed a bit haphazard. He was right. The head is that of a 20 day old squab but the tail and wingspan are of a much older chick, 35 days or older in my opinion. He reminds me of a photo of Alea's Ali whose development was retarded because of salmonella.

The vet examined the eye behind the scenes and said he is pretty certain that it is not infected but underdeveloped...something about the cornea, but I didn't understand that bit. In his opinion it will never develop into a functioning eye.

He agreed that it could be caused by salmonella but said that that was very difficult to diagnose. He also said that antibiotics would not do much at this stage because he has fought off the infection and survived but that his choice of antibiotic would be Synulox. He expects the baby to put on weight and to be releasable. He considers that as part of a city centre flock he has good prospects of survival. he only charged something in the region of $18 for the consultation.

I have great difficulty releasing heathy adults back into their own flocks, so I suspect that Chico will stay with me.  

Chico is eating well and has beautiful poops. After eating his lunch he weighed 197 gms.

Thank you all for your support and advice. Although it turned out not to be an infection I will keep a note of everything you have suggested so that I know what to do when I have an infected eye to deal with. Kimberley contributed on another forum and said it was important to keep the eye moist by gently applying sterile saline several times a day...that tip might help one of us one day so I thought I would record it here!!


Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the encouraging update, Cynthia. I'm so glad to hear the little guy is doing better. Even if releasable, I'm sure Chico would be better off as part of your flock.  I'm so happy to hear he's eating well and passing normal poops. Around here, healthy poops are something to celebrate, LOL. That's a great deal on the vet visit, too.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear Chico's prognosis is favorable! He'd make a great addition to anyones flock, I'd take him in a heartbeat if I could  Keep us updated on him, he's got a big place in my heart!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Chico is eating well and has beautiful poops. After eating his lunch he weighed 197 gms.
> Cynthia


Great news Cynthia!

I hope the baby continues on this healthy path you've given him. When I think of all the tragedy this he started out with, being abandoned, etc., I remember that the tragedy also made him very lucky. His life will now be better than most, having found someone who truly appreciates & loves him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*There will be smiles!*

I am certain that Chico appreciates your warm thoughts. Thank you!

Here he is enjoying a meal of Kaytee Exact out of a 60ml syringe. He hasn't yet learnt how to feed himself on seeds but they are always available to him.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Too adorable!!*

Such a priceless picture Cynthia.  
Thanks for posting it.
Chico is looking wonderful. 

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia,

What a sweet, sweet baby. He must be thinking he has died and went to heaven being cared for by you....thanks for keeping everyone posted on his progress...bless his little heart.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful sight! I'm so happy to see he's doing well and eating like a champ  Chico's story touched my heart, I'm looking forward to seeing him grow! Let us know how everything's going.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for posting that fabulous picture, Cynthia.
Chico is so sweet looking.
I know you will "fatten" him up soon.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 

He sure does seem like he's in heaven now being fed by you That balloon method of feeding really is a great idea and works like a charm. Good work in helping him and I wish you all the best in being able to bring him back up to good health. Anymore news on the one eye? Do you think it will open later on or is it a lost cause?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What a cute picture! Chico does not care if the syringe doesn't look like his pigeon mom it has food.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bumping up for avian rescue


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How's your lil pateint coming along? Is Chico eating on his own yet or is he still happy being fed by mommy?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pete,

Chico is doing very well, thanks, but still being "bottle" fed.

But I realised something interesting. The piece of fabric separated from the feeding syringe and I could see exactly what Chico does with that little beak when he has it inside the syringe and he was gaping as wide as any songbird. I thought that the babies sucked up the formula but it looks to me as if they gape and it is pumped into the gaping beak. This is just a theory, but I will try to take a photo.

I am mixing the formula with a lot of seed now. 

Chico is sharing a room with my collared dove Poppet who has been given the task of teaching him to peck at seed. The problem is that Chico tends to turn a blind eye to Poppet's activities. 


Cynthia
Still, we will get there in the end!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Cynthia, 
Thank you for the update! I have no experience with baby pidgies so I have no clue to their eating behavior. Chico must be enjoying all the attention being hand fed so he's going to take his time on learning to eat by himself, I don't blame him it's nice being babied  How does Chico get along with Poppet, are the two of them bonding in any way or are they just doing their own thing? Sorry for being such a pest but I've had a soft spot for that little guy since the first time I saw him, I guess it was love at first site


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> But I realised something interesting. The piece of fabric separated from the feeding syringe and I could see exactly what Chico does with that little beak when he has it inside the syringe and he was gaping as wide as any songbird.


This is interesting and reminds me ...Mary said the same thing about the young runts she raised. We were both surprised and thought it was odd and she had pictures of them "gaping" wide like a songbird.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Was saying to Cynthia I had an idea the feeding process comes from the 'ancestral' Rock Dove environment. In their caves on Scottish islands it is pretty dark, and quite likely that they have evolved with guiding the baby's beak into theirs because they could easily miss a gaping pidge mouth otherwise. That done, the process of putting the food (crop milk or other regurgitated crop contents) into baby would otherwise be as for other species.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pete,

Thank you for loving Chico, I feel that after his poor start he really needs all the love in the world.

Collared doves are such good companions for young pigeons, usually the pigeon follows the dove around, but Chico has chased Poppet off when he comes too close. Poppet doesn't mind, he lives up to his name. Chico was named after Chico Marx.

He is still showing no signs of wanting to eat on his own, but runs at my hand and nuzzles it when he is hungry.


Cynthia


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*How's Your Lil' Angel Coming Along?*

Hi Cynthia,
It's Chico's biggest fan checking in to see how your little one is doing. Any luck getting him to eat on is own yet or is he still being a spoiled lil pidge? 
Has he gotten used to Poppet yet, it would be nice for him to have a big brother to show him the ropes.
If you get the chance and it's not asking too much could you post a current of my love! You're so lucky you're across the pond or I would have sneaked there long ago and swiped Chico for myself  He is sooooooooo adorable
Have a great day,


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

Greetings Chico fans!  

Chico learnt how to eat overnight. One day he was begging for his bottle, the next he turned up his nose and refused it ever after.

He has been living in the little Doviary with Poppet but today I put them both in the big aviary for a bit of exercise. They are both very agile and flew rings around the bigger and clumsier pigeons who soon tired of them and left them alone.

Chico's head feathers still show signs of food attachments (I washed his face after every feed!) but that will change with time.

Cynthia


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Amazing Grace*

Look how fat this liitle bird is. Good job and excellent story. Hope things go good for you. Debbie


----------

